# Christmas Loft



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I thought I would share my completed (I know...it's never truly completed) loft all dressed up for Christmas. Anyone else decorate their loft for the holidays?

View attachment 17955


View attachment 17956


View attachment 17957


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would if my dad would let me, LOL. At least put up a wreath or something. Guess I'll have to make it myself if I want it up.
Nice loft! And I like the sign on the door


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I would if my dad would let me, LOL. At least put up a wreath or something. Guess I'll have to make it myself if I want it up.
> Nice loft! And I like the sign on the door


The loft started life as a playhouse for my kids. The aviaries on the front are in what used to be the front porch. I get to decorate the loft because I'm the dad. 

My wife made the sign for me as a Christmas present. She gave it to me a little early since I was decorating the loft. Not sure you can read it, but it says *Elm Street Pigeon Loft* _est. 2010_


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hey, that's cool! Very pretty. And your wife's sign is cute.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That's great!
I was going to decorate mine....BUT, I have soooo many decorations on the house and in the front yard - Icicles, bushes, trees, animated polar bear and seals, deer, snowmen and on and on....that I keep blowing breakers! 
Had to stop adding


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

great loft, love the pictures and thanks for sharing with us also. happy holidays .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Now all you need is a chimney and enough tiny little three toed stockings for all of your birds.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

It is that time of year, looks nice


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

It looks wonderful... Great way to re-purpose something!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice. Can that mess up the molt though? I've never put a light like that in my loft, but when my neighbor ended up putting backyard lights one winter season my birds got confused about molting.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Nice. Can that mess up the molt though? I've never put a light like that in my loft, but when my neighbor ended up putting backyard lights one winter season my birds got confused about molting.


It's still dark inside the loft. Some light does get in the front windows, but not enough to cause problems. In addition, I shut off the Christmas lights before I go to bed.


----------

